# permanent residency application 26b spouse time period



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi guys

i submitted my PRP application yesterday of 200 pages on 21/11/16 at vfs capetown, what are the time scales these days, they do say 8 to 10 months, do they still have backlog at DHA Pretoria ?
any idea these days

thanks in advance


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

FASHYMAN said:


> hi guys
> 
> i submitted my PRP application yesterday of 200 pages on 21/11/16 at vfs capetown, what are the time scales these days, they do say 8 to 10 months, do they still have backlog at DHA Pretoria ?
> any idea these days
> ...


Personally 14 months and still waiting


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

*ur diff stages*

what are the messages u recieved throught the process uptil now 

what r the stages u passed already

does ur case officer contacted u for further documents of any info

did they check with the references


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

FASHYMAN said:


> what are the messages u recieved throught the process uptil now
> 
> what r the stages u passed already
> 
> ...


Only one email when i submitted
not sure about all the stages
no one contacted me for further docs as yet
not sure


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

18 Months and waiting here.

I've been contacting the DHA and finally heard I'm at stage 1 of 9. So basically nothing happened in 18 months.

I would suggest that people apply under critical skills if they can instead and you will be in for a shorter wait at the moment.

Also around 30% of applications under spousal relationship are denied as the marriage was a 'marriage of convenience' or fake documents so on the application on the basis of marriage is actually not as simple as it sounds as the marriages are under heavy scrutiny.


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

mjh said:


> 18 Months and waiting here.
> 
> I've been contacting the DHA and finally heard I'm at stage 1 of 9. So basically nothing happened in 18 months.
> 
> ...


I so agree! I wish I applied under critical skills!!
DHA's agent maybe gave you the wrong info? it happened to me as well! 
Try call/email DHA again?


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

my application already reached at dha in 3 days time, and i m getting all the messages 

is there a possibility to communicate with the dha officer of the application


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

Applied 15 August 2014 got outcome 4 November 2016 its a pretty long wait


----------

